# PDF printing on Dot matrix printers



## TechUser201 (Sep 8, 2010)

Have developed an application software using VC#.net in vs2008. Have used the inbuilt rdlc reports for creating and managing all reporting info. The problem is that we are having a client base which uses dot matrix printers for printing as they have to support bulk printing. The reports generated through VS2008 are in pdf formats, and pdf printing on dot matrix printers is slow and the output is not very appealing. We are looking out for feasible solutions, that would be easy to implement, as we have completed a major chunk of reports and going back on rebuilding the reports is quite an task. We are open to any form of solution hardware/software for this problem. Please help !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

I have no idea what these reports look like, but is it possible to export the data to a text file and then 'copy' to the printer device like in the 'good-old-ms-dos-days'?

copy <path.<filename> lpt1 or the device name?


----------



## TechUser201 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Keebellah. yes exporting to text is the option, but no good mechanisms are readily available for the same. There are a lot of issues like data format getting hampered for the report design and reformatting the data is quite an task. Kindly let us know if you are aware of any good mechanism of exporting data from rdlc report to text format. Infact, we are not able to find a proper pdf to text conversion without compromising on the layout and formatting.......let us know if you have any info on the same..


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm sorry I'm not into this type of reporting and haven't come accross it either.
Dot matrix and formatted text has always been an issue, I remember hat when I had my first DM printer, I neede either the epson character set or IBM character set to be able to do different things but that was way back in 1987!!!

I'm afraid I can't be of any help, I was just a train of thought but... I'll keep it in mind while 'surfing' the net for codes and tricks.


----------

